# 1948 Firestone New Year's Day build.



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 31, 2021)

Traditionally for the last 8-10 years or so I try to build a bike in a day on New Year's Day out of whatever I have hanging around the shop. Because it is usually cold here in Kansas on Jan 1st. I have to build something that doesn't require getting painted or soaking. So, for this year's project I picked this 48 Monark built Firestone I got many years ago. Fortunately, last spring when it was warm, I soaked it and got it all dissembled. I also gave it an OA bath, but the paint was pretty far gone and all that was left of the Monark Maroon was a kinda mauve color after the soak. A little disappointed because I really didn't want to have to do a full restore with new paint and all, I just hung it on the back wall of the barn. Well, I might be disappointed again with the outcome, but at least it will be off the wall and a rider again.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 31, 2021)

Preface: 
As found in old barn down the road.













OA bath last spring:


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 1, 2022)

This morning started out at 19* with sleet, ice and wind, by noon when I got to the shop it had dropped to 15*. Once I got the frame on the stand I was having second thoughts. Much more faded and sad than I remembered. Oh well, what else was I going to do today, and at least the small part of my shop if partially heated.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 1, 2022)

First up was to straighten the bent fork. Not perfect, but better.








After that I gave the frame & painted parts a good cleaning with wax & grease remover. It looked a little better while wet, so once it evaporated I decided to try a little gun oil to help bring out some color and not look so dry and faded. Helped a little but not much.
Cleaning the rust off the hardware and chrome was no fun as my brass brush wheel is out in the unheated part of the barn and by now it was down to about 12*. Then rolled the fenders and massaged some of the dents out of the crushed headlight and started putting things together.  At least it's starting to look like a bike again.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 1, 2022)

Next up was wheels and tires. The wheels got a bearing clean and lube, new rim strips and tubes. I found an old set of Firestone black walls in my pile of used tires I couldn't throw away. They are pretty cracked so probably not good for a long rider, but then again, the wheels have a few loose and rusty spokes that should also be replaced before any long rides.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 1, 2022)

By now it was getting close to supper time and temps were down to 10* so I was kinda rushing things for the night. Added an old Lobdell seat I had, and just reinstalled the bars and grips that came with. Finished things off by adding the very sad tank that was buried in a mix of mud, oil and various varmint crap on the floor of the barn where found. By the time I had to head in for dinner and call it a night, at least it was a roller again, but not yet a rider.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 1, 2022)

Not!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 1, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> View attachment 1538976
> 
> Not!



1 of my dream bikes; not in the condition I'd prefer but I wouldn't snub it 😉👍🏻


----------



## sworley (Jan 2, 2022)

Cool bike and great idea! Would be neat to “mark” all your annual NYD bikes with something for posterity. 

I am really warming up to these Monarks. Make mine a Super Deluxe in Gumby Green, please. Been a strictly Schwinn guy for decades now…


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice job, there would be many more bike's in the world if everyone with part staches would put some back together as they were made to be riden. But I guess it's easier to store parts than whole bikes. Thanks for posting your build. Happy New Year.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 2, 2022)

sworley said:


> I am really warming up to these Monarks. Make mine a Super Deluxe in Gumby Green, please.



One of my favorites also! I've owned a Firestone, a Monark and a Super Twin in that color. I still have the Monark and the Twin.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 2, 2022)

sworley said:


> Cool bike and great idea! Would be neat to “mark” all your annual NYD bikes with something for posterity.
> 
> I am really warming up to these Monarks. Make mine a Super Deluxe in Gumby Green, please. Been a strictly Schwinn guy for decades now…



Welcome to The Dark Side of Monarks🤣 Those Gumby Green Monarks are jus' Sexy with Super Deep fenders in Deluxe fashion🤤😏


10~18kustoms said:


> One of my favorites also! I've owned a Firestone, a Monark and a Super Twin in that color. I still have the Monark and the Twin.
> 
> View attachment 1539306
> 
> ...



All 3 are/were Sawwweeet❗
I woulda had to keep the 3 some❗😏🤤


----------



## tacochris (Jan 3, 2022)

To be honest, I think the faded out maroon has some character to it and I think it came out really awesome.  Nothing some whitewalls wouldnt help!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 4, 2022)

Kool Marty!!


----------

